# IPFW - too many entries



## gongoputch (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone experience with 

 ipfw: (rule num) drop session 5.4.3.2.1 -> 1.2.3.4.5, too many entries

I am useing state limits on connections. I would think that raising 

 sysctl net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max 

Would help at least a bit, but it seems to have no effect.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you tell me what you named your file and post it contents. Some like (ipfw.rules) or are you useing the default rc.firewall in /etc?


----------

